# Do you think something will happen in the next 5 years?



## Learner (Jul 4, 2011)

I live a pretty normal life, live in a large city in a small apartment, I am a full time student and a single mom. I am different from my neighbors and acquaintances in that I try to prepare for emergency situations. I know that if something big happens NOW, I would be screwed.. my long term goal is to move to a rural area and be as self sufficient as possible...

A neighbor came over yesterday while I was going through a storage tote of clothes looking for sweaters for my toddler- she expressed extreme SHOCK that I have so much clothes stocked up for my kids. I am shocked that other people do not!

My sons are 2.5 and 5.5 and I have clothes from sizes 3T-8 stored. Not a lot, but 4-5 outfits in each size plus boots in various sizes. 

She said it is hoarder- I think it's just smart. I shop when the thrift stores are having 99cent sales.

She asked me, "Honestly, do you think something life changing is going to happen in the next five years?"

I honestly do... I am even considering changing my major in college to nursing so I would be better prepared. I still think I'd be screwed if something happened in the next 10 years, because financially I am not able to back a bug out location, large store of food, etc... 

Do YOU think something big will happen anytime soon?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've been surprised this country has managed to stay afloat financially in the last couple years with everything that has been going on concerning other countries money, the banking systems, and all the other turmoil.. 

I hope nothing does, but when the house is built on a shaky card table, it doesn't take much to bring it all down..


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

My read is that we're seeing a balancing act financially around the world. As much as the powers that be would like us to think everything is hunky dory, the Euro mess isn't over, China has problems as does other countries. On a practical basis we're seeing the poorering of America as the middle class is being forced to liquidate assets to keep their head above water.

The underlying ongoing inflationsmeans many families are living paycheck to paycheck even when both parents work.

Nursing is one of those jobs they can't ship overseas. Here in WV I can pick up any small weekly county newspaper and find want ads for nurses. That probably goes for most of this country given the nurse shortage.

Obamacare when it's fully implemented is going to hurt many in this country when their company provided healthcare is dropped and employers cut hours to avoid paying for healthcare. As a nurse you may have access to healthcare that others don't depending on your employer.

Unless a black swan comes along, I think it's more of the same but worse.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Darren said:


> My read is that we're seeing a balancing act financially around the world. As much as the powers that be would like us to think everything is hunky dory, the Euro mess isn't over, China has problems as does other countries. On a practical basis we're seeing the poorering of America as the middle class is being forced to liquidate assets to keep their head above water.
> 
> The underlying ongoing inflationsmeans many families are living paycheck to paycheck even when both parents work.
> 
> Unless a black swan comes along, I think it's more of the same but worse.


Very similar to my thoughts, but I think the Black Swan is being hatched now.

To the OP, do whatever you can right now as far as non-perishable foods. We don't have 5 years.


----------



## Learner (Jul 4, 2011)

To the OP, do whatever you can right now as far as non-perishable foods. We don't have 5 years.[/QUOTE]

I have a fair amount stocked up- enough for 2 months plus lots of beans and rice, oil, etc Unfortunately, if things get real bad, I know I'm screwed living in the city and don't have an escape. It's scary to think about- especially because I have two little boys who depend on ME 100%. 

I live in a small apartment and don't have much storage room. I have a weeks worth of water stored so I don't expect to survive long here. Mainly, I am slowly working toward my goal of leaving the city.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

sheesh....I had hand-me-downs from size 0-4T before my son was even born! by the time he was 4T his little sister was wearing mostly boy clothes and I had up to size 10 stored away for him....*MONEY DOES NOT GRoW ON TREES...* but you can bet the kids will grow like weeds!
As far as food and SHTF---I'm so glad I had 1 year plus animals on the hoof when DH was faced with lay-off in march 2012. He till does have anything besides seasonal (furnace man). We are still doing well food wise (come what may!) but with 2 in college this Fall. We have garden and goats and chickens and a VERY modest home that is small well-stocked and paid for! _And yes Martha Stewart would turn up her nose at it....but I'm sure it beats a prison cell!_


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ever been to the beach when the tide was going out?

Some of the creatures in the tide pool are better adapted to survival than others. The frail, delicate things don't do well if they get stranded by the tide. 

My belief is that we're going to experience a slow decline for a period of years and then a very steep curve downwards once we reach a critical point.

Your neighbor may be experiencing a TEOTWAWKI moment right now when his boss delivers a pink slip to his desk and he's suddenly 47 years old, in debt, and unemployed. He'll likely never get a good-paying job again and his quality of life has dramatically gone downhill.

But hey, in your house next door, life keeps on ticking and you think nothing is happening.

It's all about perception. SHTF and TEOTWAWKI happens to somebody somewhere every single day.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I hope nothing happens for the rest of my life - but I doubt I'll be that lucky.
5 years -- 
Financially I think the government will keep rolling the printing presses for finances and things will continue to slowly go south financially, so no, nothing financially.
Major terrorist activity? perhaps
War that would affect our home soil? I doubt it.
Natural Disaster big enough to affect most of the U.S.? Possible but unpredictable.

My advice: continue as you are, expect the best, plan for the worst.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think the snow ball has left the top of the embankment, and is starting it's roll downwards. Where it is on each person's individual hill will vary, but I think it's started.

So, do I think something will happen in the next 5 years - yes, I think it's already started.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Just keep doing what you can do, you are not a hoarder! And don't ever let the neighbors see anything you have. We've been through a lot of the recessions and oil boycott, beef boycott, you name it and we made it through because we had a good pantry and lived frugally. There are things you can learn that will equip you for whatever comes. 

I'm with everyone else about how long we have I hope we have 5 years at the very least.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Remember - Denver has blizzards from time to time. Don't let the neighbor know too much, or she/he will be at your door when they cannot dig out and get to the store.


----------



## Learner (Jul 4, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> Remember - Denver has blizzards from time to time. Don't let the neighbor know too much, or she/he will be at your door when they cannot dig out and get to the store.


All my food stores are in my bedroom closet along with water (I continue to stock up on water whenever we get 2 liter sodas or juice but we rarely drink soda OR juice, so not a lot of containers) and don't disclose the food I have stored- that is my biggest nightmare, if something was to happen, the neighbors would be knocking down my door! I just pretend I'm in the same situation they are.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

SOMETHING bad will almost certainly occur in the next five years. It may not be a major event to everyone around you, but who knows...could be personal, local, regional or global.

Doesn't really matter. Let go of fear and find some fun for you and the family in developing a lifestyle that lets you be more "prepared". 

I think unemployment/poverty is the most likely situation that many folks will face in the next five years.


----------



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

Have a gun, or two or three and stock up on ammo...
My biggest concern with my family is protection. It'd be an even bigger concern if I lived in a large city. At some point looting is going to be an issue and a little further down the time line violent crimes (especially against women) will sky rocket. I refuse to be a victim. 
My children begin gun training at 8yrs. Until 8 they are taught to never touch a gun (we have a dummy gun that gets left around to test them, the child that finds it and reports it without touching it or telling another child gets rewarded) at 8 they begin learning how to safely handle a gun, how to be safe at the range, how to load and unload and eventually shoot. They get more and more time at the range with us as they get older and show responsibility and eventually get their own gun.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Learner said:


> I live in a small apartment and don't have much storage room. I have a weeks worth of water stored so I don't expect to survive long here. Mainly, I am slowly working toward my goal of leaving the city.


I'd advise speeding it up. If you can't or don't want to live the homesteading life style at least find a small town and get to know your neighbors.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Learner,

A horder is someone who collects and stores things they can't use. A person who collects and stores things they will use in the future is intelligent and prepared.


I do believe the die is already cast and there will be major resulting problems to deal with in the near future. Nursing is a very good occupation for the future, no matter what happens. So are many other things most people can not do for themselves any more, such as gardening, carpentry, mechanicing, and many others.

Good Luck!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Please buy seeds. Even if you have no place to plant them and know nothing about gardening. The end pay off from a seed is huge, and if you have a small amount of food that can get you thru a month or two, time will come where you can plant and many in the city that are left,would not know a *****cat from a pumpkin, and You can feed your family.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Another thing you can do is find a like minded person that lives outside the city and make arrangements to be able to bug out to their place. Maybe they'd even let you build a shed there for storage that can be used as a "tiny' house. 

If I had to evacuate in case of a forest fire, when I had horses, I had made arrangements way ahead of time with two different places where I could bug out to.

Yup, I think we're heading downhill already - just not a lot of speed yet. 

http://www.usdebtclock.org/

but when you watch those numbers tick by the US is goin' pretty fast.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

> I have a fair amount stocked up- enough for 2 months plus lots of beans and rice, oil, etc Unfortunately, if things get real bad, I know I'm screwed living in the city and don't have an escape. It's scary to think about- especially because I have two little boys who depend on ME 100%.
> 
> I live in a small apartment and don't have much storage room. I have a weeks worth of water stored so I don't expect to survive long here. Mainly, I am slowly working toward my goal of leaving the city.


Whatever you do, don't let your busybody neighbor back into your apartment, she KNOWS what you have and she knows where to get it. You certainly need to think of the little ones, not the opinion of a person who is a GRASSHOPPER.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Whether or not something 'big' happens, it is wise to prepare as if it were a certainty. 

Losing your job would be something 'big'. Getting sick & unable to work would be something 'big'. A weather event that kept you stranded at home w/o power would be something 'big'. 

But to answer your original question, in terms of our economy......yes, I think something will happen in the next 5 years. I hope it doesn't but IMO, it's foolish to think it couldn't. 

You're a wise young woman and already ahead of the game by being aware. Don't get overwhelmed or stressed about the things you can't do; that accomplishes nothing. Stay informed, keep your goals in the forefront and just keep doing the best you can.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Learner said:


> All my food stores are in my bedroom closet along with water (I continue to stock up on water whenever we get 2 liter sodas or juice but we rarely drink soda OR juice, so not a lot of containers) and don't disclose the food I have stored- that is my biggest nightmare, if something was to happen, the neighbors would be knocking down my door! I just pretend I'm in the same situation they are.


Make sure if you keep water stored in a closet to keep the door opened a bit in the summer. I had some water stored in a closet and it got mildew in there from lack of breathing/ ventilation (even with the water contained). Of course it's probably a bit drier in Denver than in New England.


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

If the Republicans get enough control of the House and Senate to be veto proof expect there to be some kind of problem to force martial law.


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

I read people all the time saying "I don't have room". Ever been in a submarine before? Food, and rations are literally stored in and on every single square inch of space. I have walked over cans of food in a sub. As has every other submariner. I wasn't a submariner, I was a Marine. Why was I ever in a sub? None of your business. 

Point is. I have no idea why people say they have no storage space. I have lived in a camper for months and applied the submariners stowage principals. Not pretty, but so what? 

If you are serious, space is everywhere. Even under your feet.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

When the kids get to be your size buy them stuff they like and you'd be willing to wear too. Now that I'm the smallest my closet is stuffed.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

A nationwide event I don't know about. However, I think that from state to state and town to town there will be differences in degrees of down issues. For instance towns that rely on coal may have a rude awakening.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

willbuck1 said:


> If the Republicans get enough control of the House and Senate to be veto proof expect there to be some kind of problem to force martial law.


 Rather than think Dem. Repub. ,start thinking CONTROL. Now which party wants to control your healthcare, your privacy, your guns,.......


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Do you honestly believe this president will allow a veto proof Republican majority in Congress without doing something to stop it. He will drum up a reason to declare martial law and shut Congress down.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

willbuck1 said:


> Do you honestly believe this president will allow a veto proof Republican majority in Congress without doing something to stop it. He will drum up a reason to declare martial law and shut Congress down.


 Oh, I do belive O will do anything to declare M. Law. Do You think he will to avoid the Vote? or after it?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Rather than think Dem. Repub. ,start thinking CONTROL. Now which party wants to control your healthcare, your privacy, your guns,.......


Both of 'em. 

That's why (excepting Prohibition) there ain't never been nothing that one party did that the other party later repealed.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Guys - this is fastly becoming a political thread, and it's in S&EP, not even CE.... or maybe the Political forum.

Concentrate on the something happening, not arguing about who will cause it. (it's DC if it's politically caused, or your state's gov't)


----------



## Ranchermom (Oct 25, 2005)

Do I think something will happen in the next 5yrs? I don't think its going to get any better, & prices on everything will sky rocket, I think we R in a false economy climb right now, then slowly its going to get worse again. My hubby & R have been preparing for yrs now on R small farm, we have stopped putting so much into retirement & have started improving R farm instead, we figure if nothing happens then fine, we R set for retirement w/R farm being paid off. Learner do you have a bugout plan to go somewhere else too? I think its a great idea on the nursing major.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Think we are already on the downhill slope and heading to out of control. Groceries are skyrocketing. Items that were 3/$1 are now 59 cents each. If it weren't for local sources for fruit to can we'd hardly be able to have it in our diets. A big garden is the only way to afford decent food. Add in trying to avoid all GMO foods and the cost increases significantly. Been keeping records since before Y2K and our storage foods are definitely a good hedge on inflation. 

Our retirement plan is our farm. Continue to sell honey, raise a couple more steers to sell to like-minded people, continue to expand garden and orchard. Us older folks will be in demand for the knowledge we've acquired over many years on the land. Thngs are gonna get tough in my opinion. Already are for so many but the news rarely talks about them. Just blah blah about how many "new" jobs being created...yeah, how many at a living wage? Believe now is the time to up your preps as much as you can and pay off your debts. So many wage slaves out there with their shiny SUV's and newest fancy phone with not a can of beans in the cupboard....scares me to think about them.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

Kudos on your preps but more important on your thought process.
There is no one who can predict, but is easy to see what is going on now and in the past. I believe the downward spiral has been happening for a while and will continue. Inflation, lower standard of living, more gov regulation ect. I think the gov has backed itself in a corner with no easy way out. Cut spending- negative impact on weak economy and raises unemployment, Raise taxes-negative impact on weak ecomony, There is not amarket to loan the vast amounts of money the gov borrows so the Fed will keep buying gov bonds with newly created dollars thus perpetually debasing the value of the US dollar. There will be an end or reset but with all the world economy playing the same game the charade could go on for a long time.
Your thoughts on nursing are an excellent chance to have a reasonable job in a rural area ( virtually anywhere you decide). I have mentioned before to people who say they believe that hard time are coming that getting in a situation where you do not live in a city is paramount. If I were you I would make a conserted effort to make some contacts with someone in small town or rural eastern colorado, western kansas or western nebraska


----------



## Learner (Jul 4, 2011)

triple divide said:


> I read people all the time saying "I don't have room". Ever been in a submarine before? Food, and rations are literally stored in and on every single square inch of space. I have walked over cans of food in a sub. As has every other submariner. I wasn't a submariner, I was a Marine. Why was I ever in a sub? None of your business.
> 
> Point is. I have no idea why people say they have no storage space. I have lived in a camper for months and applied the submariners stowage principals. Not pretty, but so what?
> 
> If you are serious, space is everywhere. Even under your feet.


I agree that I could stack boxes along the walls, etc but I live in an apartment that I will be move from in the next year, on the third floor- I have no intention of stocking up much past 3 months worth of food because I will have to move it within a year and I don't want people to KNOW that I have stuff stocked up, in case something does happen. I live in the center of the city in a large apartment building- I don't need them breaking my door down. I think my goal of 3 months of food is reasonable (I estimate I have 2 months worth right now) 

Once I'm in a more permanent location, I definitely will stock up more. Right now I'm working on collecting books that might be useful in the future.


----------



## Learner (Jul 4, 2011)

bruce2288 said:


> Kudos on your preps but more important on your thought process.
> There is no one who can predict, but is easy to see what is going on now and in the past. I believe the downward spiral has been happening for a while and will continue. Inflation, lower standard of living, more gov regulation ect. I think the gov has backed itself in a corner with no easy way out. Cut spending- negative impact on weak economy and raises unemployment, Raise taxes-negative impact on weak ecomony, There is not amarket to loan the vast amounts of money the gov borrows so the Fed will keep buying gov bonds with newly created dollars thus perpetually debasing the value of the US dollar. There will be an end or reset but with all the world economy playing the same game the charade could go on for a long time.
> Your thoughts on nursing are an excellent chance to have a reasonable job in a rural area ( virtually anywhere you decide). I have mentioned before to people who say they believe that hard time are coming that getting in a situation where you do not live in a city is paramount. If I were you I would make a conserted effort to make some contacts with someone in small town or rural eastern colorado, western kansas or western nebraska


That is great advice- you and a previous post mentioned making friends in a rural area.. I hadn't thought of that. My long-term goal is moving back to the Oregon coast where rain is plentiful and my family has a small parcel of land.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Becoming a nurse would be a good career choice. I've never been unemployed, been laid off or taken a pay cut in my 35 year career. My son graduated college with,basically, useless major unless he wanted to become a professor so finally took himself to nursing school. Has excellent job and security. Yes,he'd like to be farming full-time but nursing allows him to work 3-12 hr. shifts on weekend and pursue his other interests the rest of the week. A good friend and long time prepper went back and became nurse practioner with her own practice.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Learner said:


> I agree that I could stack boxes along the walls, etc but I live in an apartment that I will be move from in the next year, on the third floor- I have no intention of stocking up much past 3 months worth of food because I will have to move it within a year and I don't want people to KNOW that I have stuff stocked up, in case something does happen. I live in the center of the city in a large apartment building- I don't need them breaking my door down. I think my goal of 3 months of food is reasonable (I estimate I have 2 months worth right now)
> 
> Once I'm in a more permanent location, I definitely will stock up more. Right now I'm working on collecting books that might be useful in the future.


I'm sure you've done your research, and found that trying to survive a SHTF or TEOTW scenario in an apartment, or even in a city or town, period, is not good. Hope you do "get out of Dodge" before any potential calamity occurs...


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

texican said:


> I'm sure you've done your research, and found that trying to survive a SHTF or TEOTW scenario in an apartment, or even in a city or town, period, is not good. Hope you do "get out of Dodge" before any potential calamity occurs...


 
There is no "good" place to survive such a situation! I could defend my homestead from the surrounding hills, as long as I stayed awake and had access to food... No way could I defend it from within.

Safety in numbers, for sure! How much thought have people put into having starving kids at their door, and you realize it might be to check you out?

There is no good in such a situation! I hope we never see it!

Yup! I'm in a small way prepared...but in no way prepared._ I know enough country, and have enough skills and knowledge I could dissapear for a time from most. But in a survival situation, I would be a taker if I needed to be._


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

littlejoe said:


> There is no "good" place to survive such a situation! I could defend my homestead from the surrounding hills, as long as I stayed awake and had access to food... No way could I defend it from within.
> 
> Safety in numbers, for sure! How much thought have people put into having starving kids at their door, and you realize it might be to check you out?
> 
> ...


no disrespect Little Joe, but takers are more likely to be taken out. better to build communities so that your skills add to others and they to you.

to the OP i agree nursing or some practical degree would be more beneficial than say a degree in "widgets" try to keep your preps as secret as you can, difficult i know, and remember those 2 little ones are your first priority in any calamity, as i am sure you would put them first. books are good so is knowledge.

what i did when i started out, and still do today, is when i do something like turning on a light, turning on the tap, cook, etc is ask how could i do this if it stopped? it doesn't have to be an end of the world but something as simple as a water main break, power outage, bad storm that keeps the area shut down for a period of time. so how do you entertain the little guys? board games are good for them and you. a little camp stove is good to cook on, some sort of heat everyone sharing the bed to share heat is good but small portable heat is better for out in the apartment (remember proper ventilation) light could be snap an glow sticks are cheap and safe for little ones, ( i put one in the bathroom if the power goes out, it stays "lit" all night and in front of the mirror it lights the room enough to use it.) i keep a couple of empty buckets so that if the power goes out i can drain enough from the lines to fill a couple of buckets for flushing, filling the bath tub works to. a box of baby wipes could go a long way to keeping little ones clean top and bottom if you know what i mean. lots of this could be gotten at flea markets or dollar stores since i know money is tight with little ones and in school.

Learner, i hope this is of some help to you.

dean


----------



## BlueRidgeGal (Sep 13, 2011)

Learner, if what you are doing and what you sense is some type of impending doom or collapse, why are you in a city, a single mother with two children? If you are there for education (you mention switching into nursing), why not transfer to a safer area where you can finish your degree and not be in an urban setting?

There will be a financial collapse -- it's not 'if', it's 'when' -- and the time table is drawing closer and closer. We cannot continue to 'print' $85Billion every month without suffering catastrophic financial consequences and Fed Chairman Bernanke knows this. Our American lifestyle and debt are unsustainable....and the dollar is facing sure ruin. Our US Dollar is fiat currency, not backed by gold, and the entire financial system is a ponzi scheme. Sorry for the straight talk but it's reality.

There's another thread here with a video you should watch: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...-huge-reason-prep-another-shocking-video.html

While you are obviously prepared for difficult times or an emergency, you are located in an urban area which even you voice concern about. Pretending to be like everyone else when you have food and water will only fool a few, and with the threat of gangs, looters, and worse, why set yourself up when you are preparing in other ways?


----------



## Learner (Jul 4, 2011)

BlueRidgeGal said:


> Learner, if what you are doing and what you sense is some type of impending doom or collapse, why are you in a city, a single mother with two children? If you are there for education (you mention switching into nursing), why not transfer to a safer area where you can finish your degree and not be in an urban setting?
> 
> There will be a financial collapse -- it's not 'if', it's 'when' -- and the time table is drawing closer and closer. We cannot continue to 'print' $85Billion every month without suffering catastrophic financial consequences and Fed Chairman Bernanke knows this. Our American lifestyle and debt are unsustainable....and the dollar is facing sure ruin. Our US Dollar is fiat currency, not backed by gold, and the entire financial system is a ponzi scheme. Sorry for the straight talk but it's reality.
> 
> ...


With all due respect, everyone has to start somewhere. Why am I a single mother of two kids? That's a bit personal, isn't it? I live in a city because that is where I am.. I am planning on leaving but I am starting from where I AM. For the time being, I am here. I am doing the best I can.


----------



## Learner (Jul 4, 2011)

longshot38 said:


> no disrespect Little Joe, but takers are more likely to be taken out. better to build communities so that your skills add to others and they to you.
> 
> to the OP i agree nursing or some practical degree would be more beneficial than say a degree in "widgets" try to keep your preps as secret as you can, difficult i know, and remember those 2 little ones are your first priority in any calamity, as i am sure you would put them first. books are good so is knowledge.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your reply and everyone else that wishes me well. I am definitely know that living the in the city isn't the BEST in terms of a SHTF situation, but it's where I am and need to be for the next year or so. I have a small butane cook stove and we've practiced camping in a tent in the bedroom with the heat off in winter- if the electricity goes out for a few days, I'm better prepared than most I know. We'll be warm and fed.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

Learner said:


> I appreciate your reply and everyone else that wishes me well. I am definitely know that living the in the city isn't the BEST in terms of a SHTF situation, but it's where I am and need to be for the next year or so. I have a small butane cook stove and we've practiced camping in a tent in the bedroom with the heat off in winter- if the electricity goes out for a few days, I'm better prepared than most I know. We'll be warm and fed.


then your miles ahead of most.

dean


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

You ARE ahead of most. I suspect Blueridgegal's post was in regard to why are you living in the city, alone, with two young children, not why are you a single mother. The general consensus is, cities are not safe, that if you live in a city because you HAVE to, then do ALL you can, where you are, and try to have plans A, B, and C, already in place, to know automatically what you should/could do next. Food/water storage, bug out bags, they are a part of that. Having friends or relatives close by, but out of the city would be good, especially if you pre-plan this with them, and have some "store's" there as well. Since you are where you must be, for now, try to make friends with some of your neighbors, that are at least open to thinking as you do. It's not easy being a parent, let alone a single parent, but when shtf it's going to be a whole lot harder being in a city with no close family to help you protect yourself and your children. If you were my daughter, I'd beg you to move back home close to family, so you'd have a "support system" for yourself and kids, while you can still get there.


----------



## BlueRidgeGal (Sep 13, 2011)

.....


----------



## BlueRidgeGal (Sep 13, 2011)

Learner said:


> With all due respect, everyone has to start somewhere. Why am I a single mother of two kids? That's a bit personal, isn't it? I live in a city because that is where I am.. I am planning on leaving but I am starting from where I AM. For the time being, I am here. I am doing the best I can.


Lerner, I didn't ask any sort of question. Please read what I wrote.

You have asked others for opinions and it is apparent that even you are concerned about living in a city (as you should be). However, you must face the reality that survival and preparedness involves personal safety -- an urban setting does NOT provide this. And even if you discount the inevitable looting, gangs, etc., you are set up to bug-in within a large gridded mass of people, concrete, and buildings, all of which present numerous difficulties for survival. 

Your life, your choice. It's that simple.


----------



## BlueRidgeGal (Sep 13, 2011)

backwoods said:


> You ARE ahead of most. I suspect Blueridgegal's post was in regard to why are you living in the city, alone, with two young children, not why are you a single mother. The general consensus is, cities are not safe, that if you live in a city because you HAVE to, then do ALL you can, where you are, and try to have plans A, B, and C, already in place, to know automatically what you should/could do next. Food/water storage, bug out bags, they are a part of that. Having friends or relatives close by, but out of the city would be good, especially if you pre-plan this with them, and have some "store's" there as well. Since you are where you must be, for now, try to make friends with some of your neighbors, that are at least open to thinking as you do. It's not easy being a parent, let alone a single parent, but when shtf it's going to be a whole lot harder being in a city with no close family to help you protect yourself and your children. If you were my daughter, I'd beg you to move back home close to family, so you'd have a "support system" for yourself and kids, while you can still get there.


Thanks Backwoods -- you read my words and understand my sentiment completely. 

I used to find it so curious why people often hold themselves back, too afraid to proceed forward with true preparedness. I suppose it's the true lack of deep commitment of those who are just getting started and haven't wrapped their heads around the grim future. 

Personal safety is of the utmost importance. Even FEMA's basics are "Safe, Sanitary, and Secure" as the 3 top checkpoints in disaster assistance and recovery. Buying food and water stores are very important, but do little if personal safety is unattainable. Like you, I'd never want one of my children to live in a city. One is still in college but in a small town. We prep for ALL of them to return home if the situation warrants that. Our homestead is home-base, the gathering place. It's been that way since before 9/11 and it's all part of the philosophy and family-centered preparedness. 

Stack it high!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If you are in Denver area (love seeing those Rockies), and you and the young ones are alone (as stated); and you're concerned about safety ----
do you own and know how to use a gun? 
I am just learning, and finding there is a learning curve. You may know already how to handle guns well, but being safe in your home defending your children, might happen. Even if only from everyday muggers or home invaders, must less those that are hungry and know you have food and they don't.

Just a thought -


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Learner, here is a site you might be interested in 
the*survivalmom*.comhttp://www.bing.com/search?q=survivormom&FORM=IE8SRC#
She has a lot of info on there for prepping with children, how to choose the right weapon for you, making "emergency plans" for you and your children, especially if you were to be separated from them, suggestions of items to stock up on for kids, having "out of area" contacts in case the local area phones were tied up, or were down, reading suggestions, etc. I hope you find it helpful.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

The Optimist Club was having a pancake breakfast in town on Saturday. My wife decided it would be fun to go.

It's taken a good couple of days for me to get my attitude back, but it hasn't been easy.

I mean, folks keep promising things are going to change: worldwide financial collapse, widespread riots following the Zimmerman verdict, massive terrorism sweeping over our nation, shortages and famine. But, somehow, things just keep chugging along;, pretty much as usual.

All my canned meat isn't getting any newer. If something doesn't happen soon to make me hunker down and eat some of it, when the grand calamity finally arrives to will be stale.

And, the only thing worse than canned meat is stale canned meat.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

It is a good sign that your neighbor thinks you are a bit wacky!

+1 on nursing. Not only will it give you secure employment just about anywhere, the skills you learn will make you a valuable addition to a self-sufficient group of like-minded folks who may have some valuable things to share with you, in exchange for your nursing skills.


Tim


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I will assume that, since you are a single mom of small children, you have already lived through a personal SHTF. The fact that you have 2 mos of food and clothes for your kids to grow into while in a small apartment is a great accomplishment! You are walking on the right path.

As for your neighbor....ignore them!! Not everyone is looking forward, find others that are in your area. Since you don't have a place to grow a garden, start stocking up on Heirloom seeds (many places have them on sale right now...My Patriot Supply is one). If there is a regional (or larger) SHTF situation, you might be able to trade a bit of seed for a space to grow food for you and the kids. Find people that see the world like you do that may live in a house with a yard, see if you can't become friends. Look for empty lots and parks are you move about......if the SHTF hard enough, you might be able to plant those spaces.

Look at your finance, can you afford a small storage space someplace close you could store your kids "to grow into" boxes in? That would give you a bit more room for food in your appt....maybe you could fit as much as 4 mos in. Don't forget under your kids beds. Both of my kids have buckets of food under their beds, as well as their to go into boxes. My goal, when the kids were small. was to have at least 2 yrs worth of clothes in the house for them to grow into. These were all "pre-owned" clothes. New clothes were gifts from family on birthdays and Christmas. There are good sales of socks and underwear at back-to-school time. Stock up for the year....I always do - even though my boys feet are no longer growing- I have about 6 un-opened packs of socks under my bed for those of us with full grown feet. I will still buy one or two more when they go on sale this year. DD is still growing so I will pick up 4 packs of socks for her and 2-3 pack of the next size underwear. she hasn't grown into the underwear I bought last year, yet (although she is on the verge) so I will buy the next size out.....giving her the next 2 sizes in her "to grow into" box. You know they will keep growing, so get it while it's cheap.

You said you have "family land" in OR....how long till your schooling is done and you can head that way? Start checking the "location" of the people here.....you might be able to start make friends with a future neighbor! Are you sure you want to go there? What's the job market look like there? Will you be allowed, legally, to re-locate with your kids out of state? Can you visit that land now? It there a safe place there you could start stashing things? These are questions to ask yourself, you don't need to answer them here, keep that info to yourself.


----------



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

Agree with this. I think the best thing anyone can do is to become as self-sufficient as possible - whatever that may mean for them. To the OP, I don't believe that something drastic and sudden will happen to the world in the next five years; but I do believe that there is a slow irreversible decline in general society. We humans cannot continue to maintain our bloated lifestyles. 
Preparing for emergencies - whatever qualifies as an emergency for you - is a smart thing to do. Too many are content to stick their heads in the sand and pretend that nothing bad will ever happen. And even if it doesn't, so what? If it gives you piece of mind, that's all that's important! I am somewhat in the same boat - I feel a growing sense of panic because if something were to happen right now, we are NOT prepared - but we are learning new skills and taking baby steps to get closer to our goal all of the time. I think you are doing great in your preps!! 





Ernie said:


> Ever been to the beach when the tide was going out?
> 
> Some of the creatures in the tide pool are better adapted to survival than others. The frail, delicate things don't do well if they get stranded by the tide.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

What I'm having trouble with is how, with the tide going out, the government keeps seeing its citizens as a never-ending source of revenue. I'm not talking about federal ... I'm outside of their reach, but local. Property taxes, and even sales taxes on necessities are getting higher and higher. Last year I needed to work 74 hours to pay for the privilege of living in this county. This year it's 124. What's next year? 180?

One of the fears I see on this forum from time to time is the belief that the government is going to round us up and put us into work camps ...

Brothers and sisters, they don't need to. _We're already in the work camps. _


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

We're already in the work camps.

Excellent observation and admission.

Wish someone would have cared to see that so clearly as of the "New Deal" and WPA.

Nothing has changed, save that you get your cottage now, whether paid for by welfare or taxed to death on the other end.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Oggie said:


> I mean, folks keep promising things are going to change: worldwide financial collapse, widespread riots following the Zimmerman verdict, massive terrorism sweeping over our nation, shortages and famine. But, somehow, things just keep chugging along;, pretty much as usual.
> 
> All my canned meat isn't getting any newer. If something doesn't happen soon to make me hunker down and eat some of it, when the grand calamity finally arrives to will be stale.
> 
> And, the only thing worse than canned meat is stale canned meat.


Where are you hearing the doom and gloom? I hear just the opposite from folks in our nation's capitol and the main stream media, who tell us the economy is recovering and Obama's steady hand on the tiller is guiding this country to prosperity while our military keeps peace in the world. Who can argue with all time highs in the stock market? It's peaches and cream.

Don't store canned meat or any food that you don't like or regularly eat. Big mistake.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Some of you don't quite realize yet that the _apocalypse is here now._

How is a gang of cannibal bikers roaring down your road on motorcycles any different than the county tax assessor pulling up into your driveway in his fancy car?

At least you can shoot the cannibal bikers. Shoot a government stooge and all it gets you is a lot more government stooges coming to see you.


----------

